# Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plans



## theresa1 (21 Apr 2008)

Permission sought to demolish existing single storey extension to rear and detached garage to rear and to construct a 2 storey and single storey extension to rear with miner internal alterations and associated site works to (neighbour's address and name I deleted obviously). The planning application may be inspected or purchased at a fee not exceeding the reasonable cost of making a copy, at the office of Dublin City Council during its public opening hours and a submission or observation in relation to the application may be made in writing to the Authority on payment of the prescribed fee of 20 within the period of 5 weeks beginning on the date of receipt by the Authority of the application. 

It's going tobe an 'eye sore' and not sure on blocking out light. Any advice if I decide to lodge a complaint?


----------



## MandaC (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*

Have you viewed the plans or spoken to your neighbour before you decide to object?


----------



## theresa1 (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*

No will go into office of council and get a copy of the plan's. They stuck up a notice in front garden. Does this notice have tobe up for a certain period of time?


----------



## Guest120 (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*

The planning details and documents will be online.

www.dublincity.ie


----------



## bacchus (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*

Are you looking for help from AAM posters to find reasons to object or help on the process to object?


----------



## theresa1 (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*

Reasons - the Neighbour did other work years ago after getting planning permission but only built on the front and didnt go ahead with other part's of the plan. This is probably irrelevant now. None of the house's around have such an extension.


----------



## Satanta (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*



theresa1 said:


> Reasons - the Neighbour did other work years ago after getting planning permission but only built on the front and didnt go ahead with other part's of the plan. This is probably irrelevant now. None of the house's around have such an extension.


I'd suggest it is relevant now as it would suggest that the planning authority have previously given permission for this type of work (depending on the previous/current plans) and, in such a case, will be likely to grant it again.

I'm not too familiar with valid grounds for appeal outside of environmental matters, but AFAIK a development being an "eye soar" is not a valid objection. You can however appeal on the grounds that the development isn't in keeping with other properties in the area (again, depending on the current plans).

There is room for you to appeal on the "light" issue, but the details surrounding this are far from straight forward. [broken link removed] goes into detail for a similiar type of objection and should provide some helpful information.


----------



## theresa1 (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*

The last time neighbour got front room extended out but did not get other work done i.e. driveway and conservatory at the back of house.


----------



## bacchus (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*

OK, so you are looking for reasons. 
Tell us what's bothering you about your neighbours's plans?


----------



## theresa1 (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*

Well I do feel like it will be an eye sore as it's going tobe a two story extension and that it will block my view out my back window and maybe even some light. I cant figure out why the garage would be demolished to build another.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*

Hi Theresa,

There are some previous threads  which might give you some help.


----------



## askalot (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*

I've been in a similar situation in the past so based on that experience I can say :

1. Will any other houses be affected? If so try and get them to lodge the objection with you and to share the cost.

2. Employ an architect or engineer to draw up the objection. Make sure they have previous experience of planning objections and get a price up front. You may need to go all the way to An Bord Pleanala so get a price for that as well as objecting to the County Council.

3. Overshadowing, overlooking and lose of light are real concerns for the planner.

4. In your objection try to offer a compromise as well as detailed reasons why the current proposal should not be granted.

5. From memory you have 5 weeks to lodge an objection from the notice going up. Check this though.

6. Take photos to go in with your objection to show any overshadowing etc. It is very important to include any photos and supporting documents with your first objection to the County Council as you can not add to them at a later date if and when you or your neighbour make an appeal to An Bord Pleanala.


----------



## theresa1 (6 Jun 2008)

The Council has recommended that planning permission be granted subject to some conditions including that the ground floor extension be reduced from 10.5m to 8m in length. The planning officer admitted this would impact upon my house as the garden is small compared to my neighbour. I'm not happy it still will impact at 8m in length. Also Drainage Division may inspect and impose conditions. I take it I dont have to let them into my house as I'm not too happy with the Council at the moment.


----------



## picorette (9 Jun 2008)

Assuming you put in an objection in the initial five week period, you now have a right of appeal to An Bord Pleanala.


----------



## shipibo (9 Jun 2008)

*Re: Reasons for objecting to Neighbours extension plan's*



bacchus said:


> OK, so you are looking for reasons.
> Tell us what's bothering you about your neighbours's plans?




Would it not be common courtesy of neighbour to take lead and discuss plans with OP ??


----------



## Mpsox (10 Jun 2008)

A developement being an "eye sore" to a neighbour and not understanding why it is being built is not reason enough to object. There are however practical grounds for an objection
are there going to be any windows in the extension overlooking your property? If so, the applicant could be told to change them and make them smaller/opaque or remove them all together

The issue of light is quite an emotive one and vague as heck when it comes to objections

in terms of eyesore, council will probably only consider it such if it is visible from the street and is completly out of keeping with the character of the buildings in the rest of the street


----------



## Staples (10 Jun 2008)

You could object on the grounds that the prposed structure will be unreasonably intrusive and/or aesthetically out of character with the immediate surroundings and neighbouring houses.  You could say that it will dimish the quality of your life by creating a concrete carbunkle where at present there is clear daylight.


----------



## S.L.F (12 Jun 2008)

pico said:


> Assuming you put in an objection in the initial five week period, you now have a right of appeal to An Bord Pleanala.



Whether or not you have put in a planning objection to the CC you can still make a submission to ABP.


*2. Who may appeal?*

An applicant for planning permission (first party), and
any other person, body or interested group etc. who made submissions or observations in writing to the planning authority in relation to the planning application in accordance with permission regulations (third party). There are two exceptions to the requirement to have made prior submissions or observations: -
where a prescribed body was entitled to be notified of a planning application by the planning authority and was not notified in accordance with law, the body may lodge an appeal against the decision of the planning authority without having made submissions or observations on the planning application.
A person with an interest in land adjoining the application site (e.g. a landowner/occupier)may apply to the Board for leave to appeal the decision of the planning authority (see question 29).


----------



## sydthebeat (12 Jun 2008)

just to add a little to SLFs post above...

you can apply for leave to appeal, but theres no guarantee that the submission will be accepted... the only way to guarantee this is to make a submission as part of the initial planning process.

if you follow on what SLF posts...



_A person with an interest in land adjoining the application site (e.g. a landowner/occupier)may apply to the Board for leave to appeal the decision of the planning authority (see question 29)._
question 29 (or 32 on the bords website) states:

_*32.    Can I apply to the Board for leave to appeal a decision of a planning authority?  (See also answers to questions 2 and 3).*_

_A person with an interest in land (e.g. a landowner/occupier) adjoining the application site who did not make submissions or observations to the planning authority in relation to the planning application may apply to the Board for leave to appeal the decision of the planning authority within four weeks of the decision of the authority to grant permission. *The Board may grant leave to appeal where the person shows that the decision of the planning authority to grant permission differs materially from the application because of the conditions imposed and the conditions imposed will materially affect his/her enjoyment of the land or reduce the value of the land.*_
_Like a planning appeal, the person seeking leave to appeal must state his/her name and address, the grounds on which he/she is basing the leave to appeal (see above), a description of his/her interest in the land and the correct fee._
_Where a person is granted leave to appeal, the planning appeal must be received by the Board within two weeks of him/her receiving notification of leave to appeal and must otherwise comply with the requirements for lodging the planning appeal (see questions 4 and 5) including a further fee. Details of fees are available from the Board or your local planning authority._


----------



## theresa1 (24 Sep 2008)

If you get planning permission can you wait a few years and then go ahead with what you had planned? Also can you do part of what you got permission for and then come back a few years later and do the rest. A few years ago Neighbour got permission for single storey extension at front, conservatory at rear, new vehicular gate entrance. He went ahead with single storey extension but did not do conservatory or new vehicular entrance. He is now doing the vehicular entrance along with work at back of house already mentioned in previous posts.


----------



## sydthebeat (24 Sep 2008)

theresa1 said:


> If you get planning permission can you wait a few years and then go ahead with what you had planned? Also can you do part of what you got permission for and then come back a few years later and do the rest. A few years ago Neighbour got permission for single storey extension at front, conservatory at rear, new vehicular gate entrance. He went ahead with single storey extension but did not do conservatory or new vehicular entrance. He is now doing the vehicular entrance along with work at back of house already mentioned in previous posts.


 
under 2001 regs full planning permission lasts for 5 years...

you have 5 years to do the work, if you havent completed some of the work within this period you can either apply again, or apply for an extension of time.


----------



## theresa1 (24 Sep 2008)

The permission goes back to 2000 and now he has just come along and knocked down his front wall for vehicular entrance. Any point in reporting him?


----------



## S.L.F (24 Sep 2008)

sydthebeat said:


> _*The Board may grant leave to appeal where the person shows that the decision of the planning authority to grant permission differs materially from the application because of the conditions imposed and the conditions imposed will materially affect his/her enjoyment of the land or reduce the value of the land.*_
> _Like a planning appeal, the person seeking leave to appeal must state his/her name and address, the grounds on which he/she is basing the leave to appeal (see above), a description of his/her interest in the land and the correct fee._
> _Where a person is granted leave to appeal, the planning appeal must be received by the Board within two weeks of him/her receiving notification of leave to appeal and must otherwise comply with the requirements for lodging the planning appeal (see questions 4 and 5) including a further fee. Details of fees are available from the Board or your local planning authority._



Hi Syd what you say is true when PP has been granted to someone but in the situation where PP has not been granted and the applicant is appealing the decision then it changes things slightly.

Speaking for myself I had not made an objection to the Co Co and wanted to make a submission about the development in question.

I called ABP and asked them if it was possible for me to make a submission they told me over the phone I could.

So then I wrote out my submission  brought it in on the last day at 4.30 with the €50 fee, I got a letter 2 weeks later saying they would take my views on board.

Whether or not it was luck, I don't know but worked for me


----------



## huskerdu (25 Sep 2008)

theresa1 said:


> The permission goes back to 2000 and now he has just come along and knocked down his front wall for vehicular entrance. Any point in reporting him?


 

He has broken the planning permission rules by waiting more than 5 years, but as he did get planning permission in the first place, he will more than likely get planning permission again, if he applies for retention. 

If you report him, he will probably to told that he needs to get retention.
I cant see how this will be relevant to the current situation which you have.  Are you hoping that they stop him doing his current extension because he did not complete the first one in 5 years ?


----------



## mcb (25 Sep 2008)

As far as I know when your planning permission is granted, it is valid for 5 years.  I dont think there is any restrictions on carrying out certain parts now and later.


----------

